# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Ténicas nucleares aplicadas a la desalinización del agua

## Jonasino

> El agua es necesaria para la supervivencia de los organismos vivos, pero también para la irrigación de plantas y para casi todas las industrias de producción. A medida que las actividades humanas exigen más y más agua, las reservas de agua dulce, especialmente las subterráneas que se utilizan tradicionalmente, se están agotando rápidamente.
> 
> La desalinización del agua salada del mar o de fuentes subterráneas es una necesidad cada vez más importante para suministrar agua a nivel global. Esto se puede realizar de manera económica y a gran escala gracias a la energía nuclear.
> Es necesario cubrir las necesidades del suministro de agua
> 
> Hoy en día, según NEI, dos mil millones de personas de 80 países tirnen acceso limitado al agua potable. Si las cosas no cambian, la cifra llegará a los tres mil millones en 2025. Para asegurar la supervivencia de la humanidad es necesario recurrir al agua del mar. No obstante, la desalinización del agua a escala industrial supone el uso de cantidades muy significativas de energía. Las fuentes de agua dulce natural, que representan el 3 % de las reservas globales, no pueden satisfacer la demanda creciente.
> 
> Este problema se ha enfocado de varias maneras: con la exportación de agua entre países mediante acuerdos diversos; con la creación de reservas artificiales de agua, ahorrando agua mediante medidas, regulaciones y recomendaciones a la población y, por último, con la desalinización del agua salada del mar o fuentes subterráneas.
> 
> ...


Fuente: foronuclear.org

----------

